# I have a cat!



## Clodagh (27 October 2018)

I do not like cats, or want a cat, but yet again a little feral has turned up here. We have had quite a few over the years. This is the first one that is not black, it is tabby and white. I would guess sort of half grown. On the cctv she is around all evening and early morning, and has been for a about 2 weeks now.
Yesterday I caved and bought some dry cat food which I balanced up on a high wall under a lean to, she had eaten some of it this morning. I also saw her in real life, as she squeezed under a pallet to hide. 
I will have to trap and rehome her like I did the previous ones but my rabbit trap I used to use has been run over, I wonder if she woulds go in a Larsen if I baited it with something nice? We have caught fox cubs by accident before so it might work.


----------



## twiggy2 (27 October 2018)

You could probably borrow a trap from cats protection league, they will probably cover the cost of neutering and vacs too if you take it to a vets they use and then home it.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (27 October 2018)

Use sardines in tomato sauce as bait, that's what the CP use.  

You may not like cats but it seems they are attracted to you! ðŸ˜ƒ


----------



## Clodagh (27 October 2018)

Peregrine Falcon said:



			Use sardines in tomato sauce as bait, that's what the CP use. 

You may not like cats but it seems they are attracted to you! ðŸ˜ƒ
		
Click to expand...

I think we just live in a handy place to dump them! Poor little thing.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (27 October 2018)

Bastids!  I'd happily have a houseful.  Going to be one of those crazy old women, sitting in my rocking chair, stinking of wee and surrounded by moggies.  ðŸ˜€


----------



## Clodagh (27 October 2018)

Peregrine Falcon said:



			Bastids!  I'd happily have a houseful.  Going to be one of those crazy old women, sitting in my rocking chair, stinking of wee and surrounded by moggies.  ðŸ˜€
		
Click to expand...

That will be me with dogs.


----------



## TheresaW (28 October 2018)

Aww, we would take it.  We know we wonâ€™t have a kitten again now we have a Luna. Any future cats will be older ones.


----------



## Clodagh (29 October 2018)

That is fantastic news. She is eating her dry food overnight although I still haven't seen her in RL!. I will let you know how I get on.


----------



## Clodagh (1 November 2018)

TheresaW - I saw your cat today! I have made her a bed out of a box and an old towel, up on the wall in the lean to where I feed her and she was in it! She ran off when I got close. She is full grown, bigger than I thought. The pub, about a mile across the fields, has also gained one, they managed to catch theirs and take it to the vet, it was chipped but to a disconnected mobile. I wonder if they were together?


----------



## TheresaW (1 November 2018)

Itâ€™s quite possible. I donâ€™t understand how people can just dump them. The other one was obviously a pet once if itâ€™s been chipped. Sheâ€™ll stick around if sheâ€™s got a nice bed and food.


----------



## Fransurrey (23 November 2018)

As said, CP will help you with either TNR (Trap, Neuter, Release) or rehome. For someone who says they don't like cats, though, you're doing a grand job of hiding it.


----------



## Experienced equestri (23 November 2018)

ive never heard of TNR


Fransurrey said:



			As said, CP will help you with either TNR (Trap, Neuter, Release) or rehome. For someone who says they don't like cats, though, you're doing a grand job of hiding it. 

Click to expand...


----------



## Clodagh (23 November 2018)

Well I haven't seen it for days, but the food is going. I saw the pub cat today, it is identical so must be a relation. 
I don't mind cats if they don't kill birds and don't poo in my garden! At the moment we are fine, and no need for rat poison in the farmyard yet this year.


----------



## Fiona (23 November 2018)

Aww clodagh.... I think you should just keep him/her.

Seven years ago today we had a pair of feral half grown kittens arrive with us, the tabby female left again, but the black boy stayed.  

He is still here 7 years later, can be stroked but not lifted, although we did manage to get him to the vets a few years ago to be neutered.

Fiona


----------



## Clodagh (23 November 2018)

It depends, every cat (two) I have kept has started going for the bantams so has had to go, if it learns manners it can probably stay. But being found with a dead bird will be instant relocation. On the whole I don't fancy it's long term chances! OH saw it twice today so 'she' is still about.


----------



## Experienced equestri (25 November 2018)

Clodagh said:



			Well I haven't seen it for days, but the food is going. I saw the pub cat today, it is identical so must be a relation.
I don't mind cats if they don't kill birds and don't poo in my garden! At the moment we are fine, and no need for rat poison in the farmyard yet this year.
		
Click to expand...

My mum sometimes gets visits form her neighbour's cat. Apparently its got 2 homes & 2 names -one of which is kylie


----------



## Mule (26 November 2018)

Experienced equestri said:



			My mum sometimes gets visits form her neighbour's cat. Apparently its got 2 homes & 2 names -one of which is kylie
		
Click to expand...

I love how cats are so resourceful ðŸ˜


----------

